# Just bought the Gaggia Classic with PID and Pressure gauge



## RobbieTheTruth (Jun 4, 2019)

So, I've just began my journey into Espresso and bought the Gaggia Classic.

I have read through the pinned thread at the top of this forum, and used it to help pick out the machine. I'm completely clueless when it comes to this, so wanted to give myself the best possible chance to get a decent result so I got the following upgrades:



PID temperature display


Pressure dropped to 9bar and gauge added


Steam wand upgrade


It only comes with a single pressurised and a double non-pressurised filter basket so I guess I need to get myself some accessories!

*Tampur*. do I go 57 or 58mm? Am I right in thinking a Motta is a decent enough starter?

*Filter baskets*. Am I light on filter baskets? I'm guessing the single pressurised is no use to me because I've modded the pressure. Do I need a bottomless?

*Scales*. I guess I should be weighting my beans out. Any basic, cheap scales recommendation?

*Milk Jug*. Ideally one where I can steam enough for 2 depending on if my Mrs wants one or not. Anyone got a particular fave?

Looking forward to any opinions people may have on any of the above!

I know the pinned thread covers a lot of this - but some of the posts are getting to be 4-5 years old now and a few of the links are dead. Would be nice to get some refreshed recommendations!


----------



## jaffro (Oct 6, 2015)

RobbieTheTruth said:


> So, I've just began my journey into Espresso and bought the Gaggia Classic.
> 
> I have read through the pinned thread at the top of this forum, and used it to help pick out the machine. I'm completely clueless when it comes to this, so wanted to give myself the best possible chance to get a decent result so I got the following upgrades:
> 
> ...


 @RobbieTheTruth sounds like you're headed in the right direction - great setup and great mods 

Tamper - go 58mm or 58.4mm if you can. Motta are a good start if you're looking for a cheap but good one.

Filter basket - double non-pressurised should be fine, but definitely ditch the pressurised. If you want to upgrade then an 18g VST is what most people would go for. You can go for an IMS if you like, but need to make sure it specifies it's for the gaggia classic. Bottomless is optional, but personally I think it's really fun and satisfying!

Scales - find something that measures to at least 0.1g. There are plenty of scales that'll go up to 500g and 0.1g increments, which should be enough. Take a nosey on ebay or amazon and you'll find plenty of options!

Milk jugs - I only ever steam milk for myself, so not sure about a jug for 2... Maybe 700ml or so? Hopefully someone else can give a better idea


----------



## RobbieTheTruth (Jun 4, 2019)

jaffro said:


> @RobbieTheTruth sounds like you're headed in the right direction - great setup and great mods
> 
> Tamper - go 58mm or 58.4mm if you can. Motta are a good start if you're looking for a cheap but good one.
> 
> ...


 Thanks Jaffro

Just reading about the VST - it certainly seems to be highly recommended! Ridged or ridgeless?


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Tamper, go for 58.4 or 58.5 mm. This will fit a double Gaggia basket and the VST very well and you will not need to replace later on.

Go for 18 gram VST basket RIDGELESS, the ridge only aids the spring retention in the P/F. Ridgeless gives cleaner edges.

Milk jug / pitcher go for 500 ml size for two people, you can texture for one with care. Make of jug / shape is personal preference, my preference is the 500 ml Motta Europa.


----------



## jaffro (Oct 6, 2015)

RobbieTheTruth said:


> Thanks Jaffro
> 
> Just reading about the VST - it certainly seems to be highly recommended! Ridged or ridgeless?


 Looks like El carajillo has you covered - totally agree with the answers above


----------



## RobbieTheTruth (Jun 4, 2019)

El carajillo said:


> Tamper, go for 58.4 or 58.5 mm. This will fit a double Gaggia basket and the VST very well and you will not need to replace later on.
> 
> Go for 18 gram VST basket RIDGELESS, the ridge only aids the spring retention in the P/F. Ridgeless gives cleaner edges.
> 
> Milk jug / pitcher go for 500 ml size for two people, you can texture for one with care. Make of jug / shape is personal preference, my preference is the 500 ml Motta Europa.


 This is a great help, thank you


----------



## RobbieTheTruth (Jun 4, 2019)

In addition to the above, I've just bought the Niche Zero to pair with the Gaggia


----------



## RobbieTheTruth (Jun 4, 2019)

El carajillo said:


> Go for 18 gram VST basket RIDGELESS﻿, the ridge only aids the spring retention in the P/F. Ridgeless gives cleaner edges.


 And do I use a bottomless portafilter with this?


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Again it is optional. With the bottomless you can clearly see if you preparation is faulty as you can see the flow straight from the basket.

The bottomless also gives you more headroom for taller cups and to get your scales under as well


----------



## RobbieTheTruth (Jun 4, 2019)

El carajillo said:


> Again it is optional. With the bottomless you can clearly see if you preparation is faulty as you can see the flow straight from the basket.
> 
> The bottomless also gives you more headroom for taller cups and to get your scales under as well


 All sounds great! What's the drawback?

Which bottomless would pair nicely with that basket?


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

RobbieTheTruth said:


> All sounds great! What's the drawback?
> Which bottomless would pair nicely with that basket?


The drawback is you can't split a shot between 2 cups & it can be a touch messier if you don't get the prep/grind right.
Any Gaggia style bottomless portafilter will work. It's more what will fit the machine than the bssket as the lugs have to be in the right place. Mine came with a triple basket too (handy for my bucket of a travel cup) though I use a 18g VST most of the time.


----------



## RobbieTheTruth (Jun 4, 2019)

ashcroc said:


> The drawback is you can't split a shot between 2 cups & it can be a touch messier if you don't get the prep/grind right.
> Any Gaggia style bottomless portafilter will work. It's more what will fit the machine than the bssket as the lugs have to be in the right place. Mine came with a triple basket too (handy for my bucket of a travel cup) though I use a 18g VST most of the time.


 Great thanks.

How much better is the VST ridgeless basket over the standard Gaggia double basket?


----------



## RobbieTheTruth (Jun 4, 2019)

The Niche arrives tomorrow! Only ordered on Monday night so only really a 1 day wait!


----------



## redzocco (Mar 22, 2021)

@RobbieTheTruth I'm at a similar point of initial upgrades as when you first posted this 😁 how is it going for you?


----------



## RobbieTheTruth (Jun 4, 2019)

redzocco said:


> @RobbieTheTruth I'm at a similar point of initial upgrades as when you first posted this 😁 how is it going for you?


 Superb. Absolutely mastered the set up and I'm consistently pulling amazing Espresso. No urge to upgrade further.


----------



## JPChess (Feb 15, 2019)

You need to put some pictures up of the great results, I know others have the same machine and love to see what is achievable. =D


----------

